# Summary:what was your 3 best flashlights purchases for year 2014?



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2014)

Last year i created a similar summary thread with great and interesting response of your best purchases for 2013. 

Now it´s new years eve and it´s a great time to make a summary of your purchases of flashlights for year 2014. I know that most of you have baught more than three flashlights during this year, but which 3 flashlights was your best purchases for the year 2014?

Please tell your purchases and write motivations why these was your best flashlight purchases,and if you want to, feel free to upload pics of them!  Moded lights could also be included in this thread, but since this is the LED section,please stick to LED lights.






These was my best flashlight purchases for the year 2014. From left to right, Olight S10R,Olight S20R and Olight S30R.

Even though i´ve been experienced issues with the charging docks for these lights, the lights them selves are the best EDC lights i´ve ever carried. The S10R i carry at work everyday clipped to my working pants and for EDC i carry either the S20R or the S30R. The S30 are suprisingly comfortable to be carried clipped to my pants and it´s a real pocket rocket!

To make a summary of the entire year of 2014, i think it has been tamer than last year. No upgrades of diods has been released and not so many super interesting lights being introduced. Let´s hope that upgrades from Cree will be introduced during year 2015 and that the manufacturers will introduce more new interesting lights.

Happy new year to all flashaholics!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm: super ouput and love the warm color.
Zebralight SC600 MKII: great little light with amazing output for his size and still maintain real low lumens.
Olight S20R: nice output, charging is so easy and the new style button really disables pocket turn-on.


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 31, 2014)

Its ALL my Zebralights: SC600 MkII L2, SC52w L2 and SC62w.


----------



## H.J.M. (Dec 31, 2014)

Considering I only started buying lights this year at the end of November, I now own a hand ful of flashlights and headlamps. 
I really enjoy all of them. None are too much alike other than they all take aa/aaa batteries. 
this 4-7s Preon 1 Gen 2 in satin Ti is starting to stay in my pocket. Never thought I'd like a twisty-activated light..


HjM


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

Difficult !! i cant do it!! have to struggle at 5 sorry.............in no order


Olight SR52vn
Olight SRminivn
Supbeam X40vn TQ
Nitecore TM06vn
NiWalker MM15vn

Feel free to pick any 3 for me:tinfoil:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

ven said:


> Difficult !! i cant do it!! have to struggle at 5 sorry.............in no order
> Olight SR52vn
> Olight SRminivn
> Supbeam X40vn TQ
> ...


Hmm, I see some similarity here..


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Hmm, I see some similarity here..




What ? every post i make causes confusion


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

ven said:


> What ? every post i make causes confusion


**vn this **vn that  Only have vn-lights? :nana:


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> **vn this **vn that  Only have vn-lights? :nana:









They are my not top 3 lights

edit-:nana:

:laughing:


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2014)

ven said:


> Difficult !! i cant do it!! have to struggle at 5 sorry.............in no order
> 
> 
> Olight SR52vn
> ...



There is a lot of *VN* there!

So far i don´t have any VN light, but i think i have to send one of my lights to him to be modded.I wonder what he could do with my S30R?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 31, 2014)

3 HDS Exec 250 SwitchCapR
2 i3S
1 TubeVN

1 simple, 2 easy, 3 effective .. 



_


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> There is a lot of *VN* there!
> 
> So far i don´t have any VN light, but i think i have to send one of my lights to him to be modded.I wonder what he could do with my S30R?



He does the S30R, so check out his sub forum


----------



## Grijon (Dec 31, 2014)

My Fenix E12 *started* me on my path of quality flashlights, where I was led from maintaining and enjoying Maglites.

My LD09 is my *first true EDC*; it truly is nearly perfect for my every-day, on-the-go needs and wants.

My TK41 is my first $100+ flashlight purchase, and is my *very favorite* so far! Astonishing versatility in its 15/120/365/900lm outputs and amazing throw at all levels, in a package that just _feels_ like quality.

I really do love all my AA Fenix lights, and like the AAA Fenix lights very much (I'm sure they'll grow on me). As such, runners up:
My LD41 is a wonderful light that could absolutely take the TK41's place for a budget-crunched flashaholic; everything I say above applies to the LD41, just a step below.
My E25 is a delightful flashlight indoors and does well outside, too.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> He does the S30R, so check out his sub forum



I´ve found it! There is alot of extra options there! I don´t know what to choose for my S30R?:thinking: 

Could extra option A= XML2 U3 cool White and B= copper base sanded smooth, New Arctic silver, Positive spring upgrade, thicker wires be good choices?


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the xml2 u3 option in my tm06vn,its a nice white,on the slightly creamy side............recommend it


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Gives you somewhat more power and heat dissipation is better. Thicker wires are alwaya better IMO


----------



## cland72 (Dec 31, 2014)

Surefire L1: UI is great, good brightness for its size, easy to EDC and the knurling is great. 
Surefire LX2: UI is great, very bright, easy to pocket carry
Armytek Barracuda: I've needed a thrower for a while


----------



## Matrix 100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello 

Purchase one flashlight this year

Alpha Ready Made Flashlight by Prometheus light


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

Matrix 100 said:


> Hello
> 
> Purchase one flashlight this year
> 
> Alpha Ready Made Flashlight by Prometheus light




Very nice Matrix:welcome:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 31, 2014)

SR52
D40A
SRA40


----------



## ryukin2000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Quark QP2A-X
NC HC50
Fenix PD35


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought a *lot* of lights this year, but top 3 are all Zebralights. In order of preference:

H600F
SC62d
SC600 II L2


----------



## Devildude (Dec 31, 2014)

My top 3 are as follows D40Avn Fiat Lux, Rev Ardor, and finally D25A nichia 219. I know all AA but they are the most carried of all the lights I bought this year.


----------



## think2x (Dec 31, 2014)

Armytek Tiara A1 Pro
Fenix LD50
and my 3rd was a trade not purchase...........Fenix TK75


----------



## dan05gt (Dec 31, 2014)

Surefire P3X Fury
Surefire G2X PRO
Surefire Y300


----------



## AlanS (Dec 31, 2014)

This was the month I finally jumped aboard the Zebralight bandwagon in a fairly obsessive way. My favorite lights:

SC62w (or if I'm wearing jeans, then an SC52w L2 tucked into the watch pocket): love the neutral white tint, user interface, and ultra-low options!

H502r: red flood, perfect for my night hikes up in the mountains, with an H600Fw Mk II as a floody, neutral white alternative. Again, great UI and many options for preserving night vision.

McGizmo XR-U UV head: I tried most of the cheaper ultraviolet alternatives, but this is the wavelength and emitter that work for me.

Honorable mentions to my Nitecore MT06, P12 and HC50.

(edited to add details)

Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 31, 2014)

Titanium EagleTac D25Cvn (One V2, One V3).
BeadBlasted Copper TnC MicroLux Turbo
Olight S30r

With honorable mention to at least 10 more lights. The Vn D25C's have outrageous power with excellent color rendition. The Copper TnC is a work of art that squeezes a lot of Lumens out of a 10440, and the S30r is an excellent compact package with great UI & simple charger.

I edited this post after I took the time to read the OP and not just go by the thread title...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Poppy (Dec 31, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Last year i created a similar summary thread with great and interesting response of your best purchases for 2013.
> 
> Now it´s new years eve and it´s a great time to make a summary of your purchases of flashlights for year 2014. I know that most of you have baught more than three flashlights during this year, but which 3 flashlights was your best purchases for the year 2014?
> 
> *Please tell your purchases and write motivations why these was your best flashlight purchases*,and if you want to, feel free to upload pics of them! <....SNIP...>


Too often people respond only to the title, and don't read the original post.

I agree... comments on WHY a person deems a light to be one of his best would add value to the post/thread.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just 1. 325 lumens hds Rotary. For a long time I was wondering why people loved this light much. This is as perfect as it can get. Beam, tint, output, built and ui is so good.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year! 

This past year, I bought very few lights, really none that are spectacular; however I bought three lanterns I'd like to talk about.

Typically, lanterns don't do really well for indoor lighting because they typically create a lot of glare, and ceiling bounced flashlights do a better job. But when you are out-doors, ceiling bouncing is not often an option 

Energizer came up with a way to reduce glare to a minimum by bottom lighting a diffused light panel. They call it "Light Fusion Technology"

zespectre wrote a nice "Real World Review" of the 300 Lumen Energizer Folding Lantern with light fusion technology.
The high points are: it is a regulated light, runs on 4, OR 8 AA batteries/eneloops, it is electronically dim-able, 180 or 360 degree output, and manages glare extremely well, even at high output. The tint appears to be a neutral white. I liked it so much that I soldered a USB cable to it so that I can run mine from an 18650 power bank. I then had to try out it's little brother the 150 lumen Pop Up Lantern.

I wrote a brief review of the Energizer 150 lumen Pop Up Lantern
It is also regulated, handles glare very well, is compact, is electronically dimmable 150 to 15 lumens, and everywhere inbetween, and it has a NW tint. It runs about 8.5 hours on high, and about 75 hours on low, on four duraloops. It is currently only $15 online at Target, and they honor the online price at the store, thereby eliminating the shipping charges. IMO, a super deal. 

I also wrote a review of the Walmart "Ozark Trail 300 Lumen Lantern" 
It is a low cost ($14.97) single Cree XB-D emitter and runs on three D cells. 
It has a high and low and just uses two different resistors. 
It has a CW tint, but not a terrible blue. For a couple of dollars I picked up a warm/NW XB-D and it was very easy to swap in it.
A little more challenging was to remove the inner diffuser and swap in one that was a little better.
What really impressed me with this lantern was how long 3 D alkaline cells can power a lantern under low loads, Let's say 50 lumens or less, and they'll run for 7 hours a night for a month.


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 31, 2014)

1. Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn. Great general use light. Fantastic endurance - usually use it at low to medium output, though it does a respectable job of eliciting loud proclamations of awe when bumped up to max. I'm fortunate to get one of two of these, the other being a Fiat Lux version that belongs to a nice bloke in UK.









2. Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane GG EX11.2. For a light that was conceived on a whim. That started out with a side note to Jon Gefaell about 'what if Jeff made a Mokume Gane light'. It was certainly enjoyable imagining how the light would look. And it was an interesting process sourcing the round for the light, but ultimately at USN G6, Mike Sakmar was approached to provide the beautiful round. And so as they say, the rest is history.








3. Tain Damascus Zenith 16340 Prototype. The one that got away. Kicked myself for not buying the Damascus Zenith when it was first launched, but thank goodness, 'cos I got something so much better from Tain. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 31, 2014)

EDIT: AS I was typing^^^^ Dang it! I still win though.



I know I haven't posted this before 



HDS 120 GD - "Only" a 120 Lumen, EMP proof, Waterproof, Shockproof, Programable, Insane Runtime, Fully Potted, Work Of Art & Pinnacle of Engineering...... by HDS Systems. 

This isn't the "light that gets you home" its the light that gets your axx outside into the boonies _then_ back home.

SureFire Fury P3X Dual Mode.... to scan the sky's for UFO's, Also makes a great backup truck light after you accidentally hit a tree, just add duct tape.

Petzl Tikka, Go ahead and balk.. $22.00 delivered. Insane runtime - 20/80 lumens of output, dead simple reliability. Frees up the hands after you spot the UFO so you can run faster.





Total cost? $299

I win the year. :nana:


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 31, 2014)

Malkoff Devices MD2 with hi/lo ring running a M61 Nichia 219 module and powered by a keeppower 18650 3400 mah protected cell.

The other two would be older lights, Surefire M4 with Z48 tailcap and a 6P.

I like my incandescent lights


----------



## LedTed (Jan 1, 2015)

NiteCore D11.2, because it had Trit installed.
ThruNite T10 (2014), because I was asked to replace the AA MagLights at work.
NiteCore D11.2, because it had a Trit slot.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 1, 2015)

JetBeam PA40, first and only carbon fiber light I have and runs on AAs. Coast HP550, highest ANSI lumens AA light I have and great build quality. And a Coast HP1, best 14500 I own that was under $10 w/ lifetime warranty!


----------



## electromage (Jan 2, 2015)

Tough call, but I think Nitecore SRT7, EagleTac SX25L3, and Nitecore HC50.


----------



## chaosdsm (Jan 2, 2015)

This is pretty simple, bought 4 flashlights in '14, one was junk, so best 3 are: Nitecore SRT-7, Nitecore EC20, & Mini-Maglite LED PRO.


----------



## d13avo (Jan 2, 2015)

My three were -

1. HDS Rotary 170
2. Tain Ottavino Ti V2
3. Armytek Tiara C1 Pro warm white



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## hazza (Jan 2, 2015)

#1 Fenix LD02
Without a doubt the most useful light I've bought in ages, my EDC. Small enough that I can always have it with me, useful mode spacings and runtimes. Often have an E05 on hand, but much prefer the LD02 clicky. 

#2 Zebra light H600Fw mk2
Never had a Zebralight before, and this puts any of my other headlamps to shame. Primarily needed something for running, but this light is a great all rounder. Great to have several options of really low modes. 

#3 Fenix PD35vn triple XP-G2 5000K
The PD35 is a good size for me, but I often need something with a broad hotspot and reasonable CRI. Brilliant for medium distance illumination. Fits my needs very well, and I can see I will be getting good use out of it! 

2015 brings.... 
Hopefully a 'coke can' light. I need something with some real punch to it, so a 3x or 4x 18650 light will probably be next!


----------



## A.marquardt (Jan 2, 2015)

My #3 light is Vinh's cool little keychain light, the *E05SSvn. 1200 lumen out of a AAA light. It's fricking hilarious seeing people's first reactions when I turn it on*.





My #2 light would be the *D25Cvn V3 Ti. At 1500 lumen and only half the size of a Zebralight SC600, it's got alot of "WoW" factor too.





And my #1 pick of the year is the 4 emitter, 4400 lumen P-60 drop in, the CQvn.




*


----------



## seb13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Very hard to choose... But i think that there are :

- ZebraLight SC600w MKII, perfect for EDC
- Armytek Wyzard Pro
- Fenix E05SS


----------



## A.marquardt (Jan 3, 2015)

seb13 said:


> - Fenix E05SS



you should send that light to Vinh, he can boost it to 1200lumen.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 3, 2015)

My three best for the year were my deal makers.

Duracell Penlight c/w batteries for £1.99
Zipper Pull Light free from a Vendor.
Cob Pen Light free as a sample.

Had a fantastic year on not spending much but my PD35 and another D25 cost far to much for a tube and a bulb.:huh:


----------



## wjv (Jan 5, 2015)

Armytek Predator v2.5 XP-G2 670 LED Lumens Black Crenulated Bezel
- Wanted a pocket thrower, and this was the best 1x18650 that I could find at the time.

SG5 - CREE XM-L2 T6 CW 280 Lumens, With flood & spot reflectors
- Wanted something FLOODY. . And this REALLY meets the requirement! Replaced my EagleTac D25A NW click as my EDC.

Fenix LD50 Dual Output LED Flashlight - 1800 Lumens
- Wanted a "wall of light", but soon realized that the 1x18650 format just wouldn't give the brightness/run-times I wanted. So this is my first multiple 18650 light.

And for the family. . .
Two Fenix LD22s G2 215 Lumens
- Wanted some good lights for the kids to use when camping. Good run times . Also got two Nitecore SENS AA2 which are good, but the LD22s are superior. (in my opinion). Now I have 2 SENS AA2 which I don't have any real use for.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 5, 2015)

fenix aaa keychain light, 50+ lumens at least
four sevens maelstrom x3, 1600 lumens
hds rotary, 200 lumens


----------



## Xenocryst (Jan 8, 2015)

Prometheus Lights QR Beta in EN, Copper, and Brass
Fenix UC35
Fenix PD22


----------



## Tachead (Jan 8, 2015)

1. Fenix PD22UE
2. Eagletac D25A NW
3. Thrunite Ti (Limited Christmas Edition)

Only 3 as well.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

#3 Fenix HL30. I wanted a 2AA headlamp as my Olight H15 broke amd I was waiting for a replacement. With good output levels and great runtimes HL30 made through almost whole year as my favorite headlamp, until...

#2 Armytek Tiara A1 Pro. One day working in a cold weather with a single 14500 made impression on me. Max output (of ~500lm) from single NiMH is amazing!

#1 Thrunite TN12. My first 18650 and EDC since the moment I got it. Perfect combination of throw and spill for my daily needs.


----------



## Glofindel (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Tain Ottovio V2 AAA.
2. Copper Maratac AAA Rev3
3. Thrunite Ti


----------



## Toolboxkid (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Zebralight sc62w. My edc
2. E05ss vn. 1200lm aaa keychain light
3. Niwalker vostro vn. Thrower


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice to see all the participation in this thread!



jonwkng said:


> 3. Tain Damascus Zenith 16340 Prototype. The one that got away. Kicked myself for not buying the Damascus Zenith when it was first launched, but thank goodness, 'cos I got something so much better from Tain. Good things come to those who wait.



Wow! This light is a piece of art!


----------



## xdayv (Jan 11, 2015)

1. Surefire P1R - wouldn't want to look back on SF with CR123s!
2. Olight S10 - pocket rocket!
3. Acebeam K40m - flood & throw @ 3000lmns!


----------



## bignc (Jan 11, 2015)

I probably have to say that I love my HDS. I couldn't tell you the exact model- it's one of the $99 from battery station with 140-170 lumens and no rotary. It ahs convinced me that it is okay to spend $200 or so on a flashlight. I love the quality but wish there was a way to get momentary Turbo and moonlight from off. I have it set moonlight as click or push-hold and strobe as click and push hold. Just wish I could make that strobe mode a solid Turbo mode.

I also got an older Surefire E1b- silver. For a light that only takes primaries, I like it. It is a backup that stays in my get home bag with lots of spares ( and my Zebralight headlamp.)

Third, I like my cheap Convoy 18650 light. Lots of light for the price even though it is a reverse clicky.


But that Tain above and the other crazy looking light with it- WOW.


Should mention that I got a larger single panel from Cottonpickers this year (I think) to go with the 2 smaller panels. This solar stuff is cool.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 11, 2015)

Malkoff wildcat v5 - what a wall of light.
elzetta host - great quality
xtar vp2 charger- having the voltage shown on the led screen is great


----------



## cappa (Jan 12, 2015)

1 - Thrunite TN32
2 - Fenix TK75
3 - Sunwayman D40A


----------



## Taz80 (Jan 12, 2015)

SC62w a small 18650 EDC with a great beam profile and tint, that won't give me hot pockets. RS20 a nice dog walking/work light. M2X just for fun, it out throws my truck headlights.:devil:


----------



## OlfGM (Jan 13, 2015)

1 Olight s10r
2 Fenix ld22
3 Fenix ld41

Only 3 lights i purchased this year


----------



## Ronin42 (Jan 17, 2015)

#1 Nitecore p36 (best all around light)
#2a C8 10*7135 xml2 op
#2b C8 2x18650 xml2 smo
#3 NEW-117, W777, RD-777, Small Sun ZY-T92, UF-F10B, S020017 (all the same light just different model numbets)

Thats 3 right?


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 18, 2015)

McGizmo LS-20
Vinh's CQvn Quad XPL
McGizmo 2x123 with Sundrop XRU


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 18, 2015)

I only bought one new flashlight in 2014: the Tain Ottavino Ti v2. It's an excellent backup light.


----------



## Kman09JGC (Mar 12, 2015)

Olight m2x
Fenix ld 60
Klarus rs20


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Taz80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kman09JGC said:


> Olight m2x
> Fenix ld 60
> Klarus rs20
> 
> I also bought these three lights this year and would consider them my top three, except I also bought a SC62w which knocks one of those off. I just can't decide which one, can I go for the top four?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 14, 2015)

V11rvn, HDS 170N Rotary, Eagletac TX25C2


----------



## darkshot (Mar 15, 2015)

Armytek Predator XP-E Green. Built like a tank.


Nitecore HC 50-invaluable in searching for downed or wounded animals.
Nitecore EC-20. Sometimes it gets turned on in my pockets but I still like the size and simplicity of it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Mar 15, 2015)

M61LL
Olight i3S
HDS 250 exec


----------



## Amelia (Mar 26, 2015)

I only bought 2 lights in 2014:

ITP i3s AAA Keychain Light (Black)
Zebralight H51w Headlamp

I'm very happy with the Zebralight headlamp. I didn't care much for the ITP - tint is too harsh/blue-green. Gave it to a girlfriend a few months ago.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2015)

It is difficult to pick Three[3],,,,,,,,,,,but I can do it! In order w/ 2 & 3 being a tie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOTICE they have the same number!

1. TK75vn KT

2. SC62

2.D25Cvn V3 Ti


----------

